# Upholstery - Vinyl covering a box for outdoor use



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I need some advice on the best way to upholster a box. It's going to be approx 15w x 12l x 12h.

I am going to use a water resistant vinyl. I plan on padding it under the vinyl. I would very much like to make the staples or nails are invisible as possible.

Any and all advice appreciated!

Milo


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo, Any way I can get some pics of what you want to do? I upholster things….I can try and walk you through it


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought… On the bottom side of the top, (if its only the top to be covered), route a goove about the width and depth of screen window retaining cord, (the plastic cord that keeps the screen in the frame), staple your fabric carefully into that routed slot then push a cord into it. A cord could be rope, wire or whatever you like and fits tightly but adjust your routed slots accordingly. The cord should hide all the staples or small nail heads. Just a thought…


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I actually haven't finished the box yet. But imagine a box a little bigger than a tool box, 15×12x12. The lid will be cut two inches from the top.

I'll post a pic as soon as I finish.

Kindlingmaker, I'll probably avoid cord, it's going to be used outdoors.

Thanks guys,

Milo


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

dakremer,

Here are two picture of the box I want to cover. I would like durability and weather resistance. All suggestions are appreciate!










and










You can see the line in this shot where the lid will be cut

Thanks!

Milo


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo,

First I'd water protect your wood for outside use. No matter how well you upholster it, water is going to get to the wood, so you want to make sure its protected.

Second you have to decide how thick you want the foam on the top (if people are gonna sit on it) and then how thick you want the foam on the sides (if any). Once you have the thickness picked out, you have to pick the type of foam. I believe for outside foam you want "open-cell" foam. not sure on that…might want to check before you buy it. Of course you'll also need outside fabric.

before I continue…how do you plan on sewing the fabric? sewing machine? or were you looking to get away with just using staples/nails???


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

dakremer,

Already have a coat of finish drying on it. 

I have upholstery needles and thread, so I could do it by hand. I also have a Upholstery staple gun. Wouldn't I need to staple it to the wood at some point? Or do I glue it? I was thinking of cutting a cross the size of the box sides, plus extra for stitching. Then on 4 edges stapling to the box, the for the other 4 edges sewing those to the section I stapled.

Oh, no one is sitting on it when I am done. It is actually going on the back of my motorcycle when I travel. I will be adding hinges and a latch.

Can I get that foam your talking about at Joannes Fabric or Walmart?

Milo


----------

